# She ate raw egg.



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

Yuck. Dd grabbed an egg shell out of the trash and licked it clean before I realized she was doing it. No idea if that small amount is harmful, so I thought I'd ask here. Anything I need to do?
Thanks!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

My son loves raw eggs. He ate a bowl of haggis topped w/ one at age 3.

Unless there is fear of salmonella in you area I wouldn't sweat it. Even so licking the small amount out of shell? No worries!


----------



## FernG (Feb 14, 2008)

I ate raw egg all the time as a toddler.


----------



## kittykat2481 (Nov 7, 2008)

DS has tasted cookie dough that had raw egg in it and was fine.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

It's not really the raw egg that's the issue, but bacteria that could potentially be present on the shell. Not much you can do about it now that it happened.







It's good that you saw it happen in case (very small chance) you lo does get sick (like food poisoning). I wouldn't worry about it at all...my dd has eaten much grosser things.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Back in the '60s and '70s people ate raw eggs all the time because they were veiwed as healthy. Unless she gets unlucky and it came from a chicken with salmonella, it's perfectly harmless.


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

Ok, great. Thanks for the info!


----------

